# The official crossbreed(or guess the breeds) Thread=)



## picklesmummy

Hello! Im Picklesmummy and i thought i'd create a post for all those who have a crossbreed dog and maybe want to see what breeds could be in them
I'll start
I own a pugland named Pickles,here she isss-shes about 5 months
























And a older one










Feel free to post your dogs! And we can try and guess the breeds in it, or you can tell us!
Next post for my other dog


----------



## picklesmummy

Hes a jackrussel x, but i dont know what other breed could be in him. He is 9 years old.


----------



## chriley58

Here's Bella. She'll be one in October.


----------



## picklesmummy

Soo cute! What breeds are in her?


----------



## chriley58

We were told she's a border collie mix. She was turned into the rescue with three siblings - all black and white and fluffier than her. So there may have been more than one daddy in the mix as well. Her coat is very soft and medium length. Her tail has very long feathers and she is getting some feathering on her legs. She does seem to have some herding dog in her as she is a leg nipper and always around legs. She also has that border collie intensity in her stare. She's very sweet, loves her people, loves to play and is good with our other dogs, cats and rabbit.

Pickles is adorable. Looks like a pug/terrier mix. The Jack Russell x looks like a jr/beagle mix. Beagles have that great ticking.


----------



## picklesmummy

When i saw Bella, i immediantly thought of a border collie mix=) Hopefully we will have some more people posting what her mix could be=)

Thankyou! She is a Pug x west highland white
Of course, Milo could definatley have Beagle in him! thankyou


----------



## frillint

This is Smokey. Hes's Siberian Husky/German Shep. He's 10.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

I love Pickles...his face is pug like but not a pug (I'm not a big fan of pugs). 

If anyone would care to guess what Roxxy has in her I would love to know. She weighs 17# (she is very slim and trim) and stands about about 12/13" at the shoulder. I really don't know...I'll let you know what I was told she was after some guesses. Not sure where the rescue group came up with it...

She is being fierce (the hair on her neck is standing up) because the dog next door is out.









A good pic of her face


----------



## jcd

Here is Bello. He is mostly pit but mixed with ? Even the vet said the body is almost all pit with slightly longer hair and the facial mostly pit but a small bit of something always leaves it a mystery!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

jcd said:


> Here is Bello. He is mostly pit but mixed with ? Even the vet said the body is almost all pit with slightly longer hair and the facial mostly pit but a small bit of something always leaves it a mystery!


No offense to pittie lovers, but Bello is much better looking than any full pit I've ever seen...except for maybe the Nubster! Bello and Nubs are running neck in the looks department...


----------



## jcd

alphadoginthehouse said:


> No offense to pittie lovers, but Bello is much better looking than any full pit I've ever seen...except for maybe the Nubster! Bello and Nubs are running neck in the looks department...


Well thank you alpha! That is a nice compliment for sure and we are always happy to be in the company of nubs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

Always give compliments where compliments are due JCD. Bello is a fine specimen!  Any thoughts on what Roxxy might be...I posted some pictures. I have my thoughts...


----------



## jcd

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Always give compliments where compliments are due JCD. Bello is a fine specimen!  Any thoughts on what Roxxy might be...I posted some pictures. I have my thoughts...


I love that monday morning pic! I laughed hard. So cute! How actual big is roxxy? Looks different every time


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

jcd said:


> I love that monday morning pic! I laughed hard. So cute! How actual big is roxxy? Looks different every time


She's about 12/13" at the shoulders, has great "tummy definition" as I like to call it and weighs between 16 & 19# depending on the time of year. The rescue said Boston Terrier mix but I don't think I see BT in her at all.


----------



## jcd

alphadoginthehouse said:


> She's about 12/13" at the shoulders, has great "tummy definition" as I like to call it and weighs between 16 & 19# depending on the time of year. The rescue said Boston Terrier mix but I don't think I see BT in her at all.


I have to tell ya i am stumped. I actually see some gsd in there somewhere. Colors are similar to a rottie and or shepard but not the size obviuosly. I can see some terrier in there to. How bout chihuaha? To big i guess but reminds me a bit of one. Good old super mix. Could be a bunch of dogs!! Sure cute though!!


----------



## frillint

I love the pitt. Yours is SO CUTE!!


----------



## NalaBaby

I guess I'll put in my two pups too.
Nala is on the left, 6 months old between 45 and 50# and 20" at the shoulders. Elvis is on the right, he's 9yrs, 70# and 23" at the shoulders:









We aren't 100% sure on Nala's mix, so any guesses are welcome. Elvis is a Rough ColliexBorder Collie mix.


----------



## chriley58

I see some lab in Nala, but not sure what else - cattle dog maybe. She's pretty thought, I love her folded over ears. Elvis is very pretty or should I say handsome, we have an Elvis as well. Ours is a 20 lb cockapoo so you definitely have the king size Elvis!


----------



## Foyerhawk

I think Roxxy looks like a Min Pin x JRT mix or something along those lines


----------



## picklesmummy

Hello Everyone! Woah, such beautiful dogs!
--Thanks so much for the compliments=))

--I see JRT in Roxy however, im terrible and guesing breeds in dogs LOL

--Nala and elvis are beautiful! Im unsure on what breed could be in Nala, however i know one thing--shes adorable!

--Bello is gorgeous!
--Smokey is soo cuddley!
Every dog posted is adorable! Kep posts coming!


----------



## NalaBaby

chriley58 said:


> I see some lab in Nala, but not sure what else - cattle dog maybe. She's pretty thought, I love her folded over ears. Elvis is very pretty or should I say handsome, we have an Elvis as well. Ours is a 20 lb cockapoo so you definitely have the king size Elvis!


When we first got Nala we thought she was APBTxCattle dog, but now, she's 6 months and bigger than a cattle dog and coming close to being bigger than an APBT, so we've been thinking she's got some lab too. Lol Elvis is definitely king size. However, I can't get him to swing his hips or sing for me


----------



## ColoradoSooner

I think Roxxy has some rat terrier in her. Check out Ranger (not a mixed breed...full-blooded rat terrier) and see how similar their faces are. Roxxy's tail is also very much like an undocked rat terrier tail. She's about the right size, too.










Here's some of Mayzie. I love hearing what people think she's mixed with. We get all sorts of guesses. Obviously some sort of bully breed but what? And what else? She was listed in the rescue as a boxer mix. (My hubby likes to say she's a pit bull/coyote mix...ha!) She's 37 pounds and about 17" or so at the withers.


----------



## bnwalker2

I'd love to see what everyone thinks of Corbin! I was told his mom was a purebred AKC registered Chocolate Labrador... and they said dad was a purebred longhaired German Shepherd. They claimed both parents weighed over 100 pounds (yeah right!). They also claimed Corbin was 12 weeks old when I got him. That would make him almost 20 weeks old now. But he still hasn't started teething so I really think he's younger than they said.

I've been weighing and measuring him weekly and last Monday he was 13 1/2 inches tall and 14.6 pounds. He (in my opinion) has fairly short legs and small paws. I personally think if his mom was a PB Lab then dad was something little.


----------



## cece6

Corbin does look shepard to me and maybe a small lab mix.He sure is a cutie though.

Here is Sasha, she is a rottie mix and is 17 weeks..She is rather gangly right now, her legs are too long and her head is too small but she keeps changing so fast.


----------



## MissMutt

Corbin could definitely be a Shepherd/Lab. I am A HUGE SUCKER for bicolor mixes like him.. I almost adopted a dog like that.

Sasha could be a full bred Rott, I think white probably crops up sometimes especially in the ones who aren't carefully bred.

Here is my mutt Marge:

























I love hearing breed guesses


----------



## Laurelin

I think Marge is a good old mutt.  She's got to have a million breeds in her, every pic I see a different one. I just love her look, she's beautiful.

Here's my past dog that I have zero clue on.

Shack was supposedly a purebred GSD. Umm.... yeah. His mom was a registered GSD and dad was who knows? What do you think?


----------



## MissMutt

Thank you Laurelin. I see a different breed everytime I look at her as well.

That's definitely not a purebred GSD, LOL. For some reason I see Lab in the face or maybe Golden. If not, maybe some type of Spaniel? But WOW What a beautiful dog he was.


----------



## melgrj7

I think Roxy has ChiXminpinXrat terrier of some kind


----------



## Kina_A

Here's my Cavachon (Cavalier King Charles/ Bichon)

Her before I had her shaved and after pics!! 

and the third is my girl Sadie. She's a La-chon, (Lhasa Apso Bichon mix)


----------



## Laurelin

MissMutt said:


> Thank you Laurelin. I see a different breed everytime I look at her as well.
> 
> That's definitely not a purebred GSD, LOL. For some reason I see Lab in the face or maybe Golden. If not, maybe some type of Spaniel? But WOW What a beautiful dog he was.


Yeah our best guess was GSD x golden or something similar. My mom got him from a coworker who couldn't sell the last pup from his Shepherd's litter. He sold the rest as purebred and Shack looked pretty purebred as a pup. I bet those other owners got a shock when the pups grew up a bit. I always thought he was stunning, and he was a really really good dog. Very shepherd in personality at least.


----------



## GatsbysMom

I was told Gatsby is half-Afghan, but I (and my vet) highly doubt it... not sure what he is, except part (or all?) sight-hound.

He's 55 pounds and very lean and tall.


----------



## bnwalker2

Oh wow Laurelin, you just brought back memories of my childhood! When I was a very little girl we lived in an apartment and couldn't have pets. But there were several neighborhood dogs that would come and visit and I swear I lived for those visits! Shack looks IDENTICAL to one of them, her name was Princess. Somewhere I still have a picture of her but I'd have to dig for it!


----------



## Laurelin

Gatsby's mom, gorgeous dog! Looks like a lurcher of some sort (sight hound x herding breed). I'm not sure what breeds but that would be my guess.



bnwalker2 said:


> Oh wow Laurelin, you just brought back memories of my childhood! When I was a very little girl we lived in an apartment and couldn't have pets. But there were several neighborhood dogs that would come and visit and I swear I lived for those visits! Shack looks IDENTICAL to one of them, her name was Princess. Somewhere I still have a picture of her but I'd have to dig for it!


The very first day I worked in a shelter they had a dog that looked just like him too. Every now and then I see one and I just want to take them home! The one at the shelter was listed as a GSD x collie, but I don't see how they'd get the drop ears.

If you ever find Princess' pic let me know. I'd love to see her.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

All the dogs pictured are very pretty and handsome, that being said I think they're mixed with: 

picklesmummy--the way your puppy stands in that one photo also reminds me of an Affenspincser. I know he probably isn't, but that's what came to my mind. Not sure what your JRT could be crossed with.

chriley58--Bella is gorgeous! And that's a great name for her too, she reminds me of a Toller. So she could be crossed with that or definitely some kind of setter/retriever because of that feathered tail. 

alphadoginthehouse--your dog reminds me of part of a Manchester Terrier by the way he stands and looks. 

jcd--Bello reminds me of a Spanish Mastiff because of the way he's standing in the second photo.

NalaBaby--your one dog, on the right, looks like he could be mixed with an English Shepherd. The face reminds me of one. 

Laurelin--looks a bit Collie-ish, maybe some Hovawart (just by the way her fur is and the pose in the first photo), and there's something else in there but I have to figure out what.

GatsbysMom--different coloring, it's nice. Maybe part Borzoi or Saluki, I want to say Tasy maybe but they're so rare that I highly doubt it. 

And well that's my guessing for the day!


----------



## GatsbysMom

Thanks for the guesses, *Laurelin *and *Spirit_of_Cotons*! Love hearing your ideas about what Gatsby could be. So many beautiful dogs on this forum.


----------



## MissMutt

You skipped right over Marge, Spirit of Cotons 

I think Gatsby is GreyhoundxSomething, probably a Lurcher like Laurelin said.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

MissMutt--I didn't know! Sorry.  I came up with breeds and then looked her over and then thought "nah". I thought: Dobie/Greyhound, then some sort of Foxhound with the tail. But those didn't seem right, that's why I didn't say anything.


----------



## MissMutt

Haha I was just breaking your chops. 

No one seems to know what she is.. I've gotten Lab, Greyhound, Shepherd, Dobe, Rottweiler, Pit Bull.. it goes on..

I can tell you that THIS is her mama


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Oh I know you were, it's hard to read what a person is saying on the computer, but I knew you were joking. 

And that's her mother? Did her father have the black coloring?
Well time for bed, see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## MissMutt

Yeah that's her mom. I have no idea what the father looked like, since she was a rescue. I'm lucky I even got to see pics of her mom.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

Gatsby...have you thought Saluki? They are (in my mind) like a mini Afghan.

As for my Roxxy, I'm thinking Manchester/Rat Terrier mix myself. The rescue group had her as a Boston Terrier mix. She's the same size now as when I got her and I for do NOT see BT in her. She is a very sweet little girl, has a few touch issues, but for the most part one of the best mutts I have had the pleasure of being owned by.

This has been a great thread and it's been fun trying to "guess" the mix! 

Miss Mutt...Marge is a gorgeous girl no matter what she is mixed with! 

I JUST LOVE MUTTS....MUTTS RULE!!


----------



## MissMutt

I don't see BT in Roxxy either. Not at all. Rat Terrier sounds like a pretty good guess, maybe with a touch of hound and JRT.


----------



## BrittanyG

What a bunch of beauties! I'm no good at guessing, but I do want opinions..
RottixGSD is my guess, what do you guys think?


----------



## zhaor

I wanna take a stab at guessing Roxxy.......

ahem.....

husky/chi/manchester/JRT/beagle


----------



## TalerraHybrid

hi! this is my first post so, im sorry if i mes sup leaving something out or whatever 
i have 2 dogs that are mix
Kaiya we know is wolf, and we think husky, thats what we were told but who knows














Silky we know is chihuahua, my mother has her father but the mother was supposed to be full bread chihuahua but we definitely know she isnt!


----------



## ColoradoSooner

MissMutt said:


> I can tell you that THIS is her mama




I would've never, in a million years, guessed that was Marge's mama! Genetics is a crazy thing, isn't it? That's why I'm just dying to get Mayzie DNA tested (although, yes, I know it's not entirely accurate).

Okay, so my guess for Marge is part beagle (or other hound), lab and some sort of sighthound. (By the way, until I saw those pics, I always thought she was jet black. What a gorgeous, interesting color she is...appropriate for a gorgeous, interesting dog!)

Laurelin, for some reason that first picture made me think of an Afghan hound. 

Brittany, I'm thinking maybe rottie/lab.

I'm not good at this.


----------



## Puppy_love_122

Here is Belle...she's half GSD and the rest is ????? We guess at least part Rottie.


















And this is Shadow...we don't know for sure, but we've always guessed Shih Tzu x Poodle. What do you think??


----------



## cece6

I hope Sasha grows up to look as good as Belle or Brittanys dog.Both very regal looking to me.(Ive seen some pretty odd looking rottie mixes that were "putting it delicately" not so good looking)..


----------



## JessRU09

Dexter, the all-around mutt:

















Two of his siblings had Australian Cattle Dog markings, one had Husky-ish markings, and one was the same color as him but with less black. 

He was listed on PetFinder as an Australian Cattle Dog (though it's possible the litter had two fathers, since he bears little resemblance to his siblings). We've also guessed Boxer, Labrador, Beagle, German Shepherd Dog, Catahoula Leopard Dog, Husky, and various other things.

I want to say there's a good chance of Husky, based on his eyes, winter coat, and personality. Other than that, all bets are off.  He's a year old now and just under 50 pounds.


----------



## MissMutt

ColoradoSooner said:


> I would've never, in a million years, guessed that was Marge's mama! Genetics is a crazy thing, isn't it? That's why I'm just dying to get Mayzie DNA tested (although, yes, I know it's not entirely accurate).
> 
> Okay, so my guess for Marge is part beagle (or other hound), lab and some sort of sighthound. (By the way, until I saw those pics, I always thought she was jet black. What a gorgeous, interesting color she is...appropriate for a gorgeous, interesting dog!)


Haha, thank you 

I will probably DNA test her one day, but I'll do the cheek swab one as I feel kind of strange stressing her out with an unnecessary vet visit to draw blood.

As for Mayzie I really don't know what the heck she could be mixed with.. definitely a bully breed, and maybe Boxer, but I see a small breed in there too.. I wanna say Frenchie .. I don't know why.. it might just be the ears.


----------



## ColoradoSooner

MissMutt said:


> I will probably DNA test her one day, but I'll do the cheek swab one as I feel kind of strange stressing her out with an unnecessary vet visit to draw blood.


Yeah...I think I'll wait til we go for her annual checkup next year. Like you, I can't see just taking her in for a blood draw for something frivolous. I think I'm going to do the blood draw only because they test for more breeds than the cheek swab.



MissMutt said:


> As for Mayzie I really don't know what the heck she could be mixed with.. definitely a bully breed, and maybe Boxer, but I see a small breed in there too.. I wanna say Frenchie .. I don't know why.. it might just be the ears.


We've actually had several people mention Frenchie. We've also gotten Boston terrier and basenji (from two people, including our vet!). The basenji thing is especially funny because she was rescued from a pretty rural area here so I doubt there are lots of basenjis running around out there in Podunk, CO. Cattledog or some kind of heeler wouldn't be much of a stretch, though, to explain the ears. Although I know some APBTs have naturally erect ears. Such a mystery, she is!


----------



## Foster&Lacey

Here is my boy foster, In the picture he is 3 months old. Foster is 4 months now, almost 5 months. Foster is a German/Australian shep cross. 
Foster is about 30lbs now and maybe 14'' (estimate) at shoulders


----------



## ShadowSky

Fun! Such great looking dogs. 

JessRU09, I can definitely see the lab/Husky in Dexter... but beyond that, I'm not sure. He's definitely a looker though!

Here's Jake. He was listed at the shelter as a shepherd X, the officer who fostered him thought maybe hound somewhere in there do to all the loose skin and his stumpy tail. I don't see hound really, though.




























And Buck... the man who owned the mom(oops litter) said he thought Australian Shepherd, Lab, Husky.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

This is Harleigh. She is 6 months old, as of last sunday. =D I know what breeds she is mixed with, but no one EVER guesses right. To maybe help you out a little (I'm not sure if it will..), at her 5 month appointment 2-3 weeks ago she weighed 62 pounds. By now, at 6 months I am guessing she weighs about 65-70 pounds. Somewhere around there.


































I'm gonna post some more.. Gosh, I hate that you have a limit. Stupid!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

More pics of Harleigh...


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

ShadowSky--your dogs are pretty; Jake looks like, and probably isn't because I think they're very rare, a Danish Broholmer just because of the face, coloring, and the way he's standing in the first picture.

nikkiluvsu15--your dog is pretty and your kitten is so cute! Your dog looks like it has some Great Dane in there or Shar Pei because of the wrinkles and profile in the last picture. 

Pretty dogs everyone!


----------



## GatsbysMom

Nikki, Harleigh looks pure lab to me, but I'm terrible at guessing breeds! What beautiful dogs in this thread.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> nikkiluvsu15--your dog is pretty and your kitten is so cute! Your dog looks like it has some Great Dane in there or Shar Pei because of the wrinkles and profile in the last picture.


Thanks... You got one of the breeds right! Yeah, Phoebe (kitten) is so crazy, she's funny to watch though. She acts just like a dog.. Even pants like one. 



GatsbysMom said:


> Nikki, Harleigh looks pure lab to me, but I'm terrible at guessing breeds! What beautiful dogs in this thread.


Haha.. That's what I get all the time.. Until I tell them that she's only 6 months old. She's at the weight of a full grown female Lab! 

Harleigh is Great Dane/Bullmastiff.  She doesn't look like a Bullmastiff very much though. She is very stubborn though, which is like the Bullmastiff!


----------



## drex27

here is a few pics of our new pup ramsey, he is 4 months now. we heard everything from puggle, doxie, dotson,cocker spaniel. we just know he is one of a kind.


----------



## Jare

Wow, everyone has got such cute dogs. 
Ramsy's little puppy face is soooo precious! 
The sideview of Harleigh remind me of certain angles of my dog =]

On Harleigh I would have guess Great dane X Lab X Sharpei
Damn...I would have only gotten one. Haha.

Heres Nellie, the 100% purebred mutt.
The people we got her from (I've seen both parents, and what they told me is understandable besides the rottie?) They told me shes Lab, Sharpei, Rottie and Pitbull, I can see it all except the rottie...
Her brothers and sisters were all pure black, and had total sharpei squished faces, shes the only one with a long face and golden colored.

Nellers =]


Haha...see sharpei, lots of extra skin.









Laying down.









Nellie and her best buddy Jack. Jack really doesn't look happy...maybe its the bright flash


----------



## ShadowSky

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> ShadowSky--your dogs are pretty; Jake looks like, and probably isn't because I think they're very rare, a Danish Broholmer just because of the face, coloring, and the way he's standing in the first picture.


Oh wow, I had never heard of that breed before but they do share some similar traits to Jake, lol! Yeah I doubt that's any part of his lineage as well, but it was cool to learn about another breed.

drex27... Ramsey is adorable! I see dachsund... but beyond that, no idea. I love his ears!

Jare: Nellie looks so sweet. Jake has a bunch of extra skin like that too


----------



## SweetFurr

This is an image of one of my furbabies when she was 3 months old.




Below is a more recent photo of her at 8 months:



Would anyone like to hazard a guess at what her 2 breeds are?


----------



## Jare

SweetFurr:

Hmm....I am thinking maybe...Shih Tzu? I'm not sure what else though...

Was I even remotely correct?

ShadowSky:
Thanks very much, she is very sweet Jake has pretty fur


----------



## MuttLuverX2

*What breed mix is my dog? *
Does anyone here have any idea of what mix my dog is? We adopted her from a shelter who said that she is either Beagle/Labrador mix or Coonhound/Labrador mix. She has the webbing between her toes so there probably is Lab in there somewhere. I'm not so sure about the Beagle or Coonhound. Sophie is now 7 months old. We adopted her at 10 weeks of age. She's very timid at times loves to be outside. She is quirky about her areas where she will and will not go and extremely stubborn if you try to get her to go someplace she doesn't want to go. For instance, she will only go in & out one door of our house, she will only go to one half of our yard, she will go to the upstairs of our house but will not go downstairs to our gameroom. 
She's very tall and skinny (unlike a Lab or beagle). She has a regular bark and is quite vocal. She doesn't "bay" like hounds do. I'm starting to think that she might have some greyhound in her because of the lankiness and also because of her timid personality. What do you think?


----------



## Kyllobernese

I know what her mother was and what I was told her father was. Any guesses?


----------



## dogwhisperer09

My dog is a mixed breed...also, please vote for my dog in the cutest dog competition! I think she can win  Thanks!!

http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=512FA7DA8FC9F28124D0B1F24CEC28D3


----------



## Jare

MuttLuverX2: 
What about being part American Foxhound? It looks possible.

And 
SweetFurr:
I lied, I have a re-guess, I was thinking of a Maltese when I guessed Shih Tzu, So...I change my guess to your dog being part Maltese?


----------



## SweetFurr

Jare:
Actually, your first guess was spot on  But since you changed your mind, nevermind...  

The furbaby that is pictured, Sweetie, is part Shih tzu and part Brussels Griffon. The black "beard" around her face (when she was younger) and her stub of a tail (not pictured) are the main evidence of that.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Yep always cool to learn about other breeds!!

MuttLuverX2--Sophie is nice looking and that's a great name for her. She looks, to me, like a Beagle or Foxhound mix. 

Kyllobernese--your dog, which is cute by the way, looks like a Collie cross, or Sheltie mix, or maybe even Aussie or English Shepherd mix. What is her name (cat's too)?


----------



## docdoo475

Some of the mixed breeds come out gorgeous. Here is mine, a mixed lab. I don't know what else is in him...

His used to be spoiled when we had the old couch...well, he's still spoiled he just doesn't have a couch anymore. And he's a pinch overweight...

As a pup. When we found him on the side of the road he was only a few lbs...









Grown up and enjoying the sun









Here's what used to be his bed.









Okay...why didn't that work? Here are just the plain url for now.

http://img12.imageshack.us/i/triggerpup.jpg/
http://img6.imageshack.us/i/p1010018vhh.jpg/
http://img6.imageshack.us/i/triggersofa.jpg


----------



## Keechak

Kyllobernese said:


> I know what her mother was and what I was told her father was. Any guesses?


Sheltie X Australian shepherd (and cat lol)


----------



## Carlt0nBank$

Any guesses as to this guys breed? Hes less than a year old in these photos. I had a blood panel test done at the vet and it came back 
5% basset hound
35% Lanchire Heeler 

The other 60% was unknown, and they can detect over 180 breeds in the panel and it is apparently quite accurate. The vet says that rules out german shepherd/husky which is what I originally thought he was when I took him home from the shelter. 

Regardless hes a great dog


----------



## Dunixi

Here is my mom's dog. His name is Casanova and he is 3 years old. Mom and her husband got him at a yard sale for free. I know what the previous owners told Mom he was, but I wanna hear what everyone else thinks. Sorry for the kinda crappy pics.


----------



## Bonn1997

I believe Chance is a Cavalier mixed with some kind of hound (maybe the shorter Beagles). I've posted breed guessing threads for her before and Cavalier-hound tends to be the most common guess, although I'm always curious what other people think. So feel free to weigh in!


----------



## BrittanyG

What are the chances of seeing a Beauc in the US nowadays? I know I'm probably being silly, but I swear this dog looks more like mine than any of the Rotti mixes I looked at.


----------



## stella0719

This is my girl Stella, adopted her when she was about 4 months, and she will be 2 yrs in late October. Anyone have an idea about what she is mixed with? Everyone I see in person has there own guess. She is pretty much full grown I assume, and is right at 60 lbs. Very athletic, energetic, loves other dogs, swimming and frisbee, and loves attention from friends. Lemme know what you think.


----------



## PittiLove29

Wow! Stellea's got me stumped. In pics 1, 2, and 4 her face screams Dane, but I doubt that with her size. I just really don't know. lol

That's a dog I'd want to get a blood test done on.

This is my mixed breed, Tonka.
















We were told he's GSD/Bernese mix at the shelter when we adopted him at 12 weeks old. I have never seen any Bernese in him.
Here he is with his mother.








I can definitely see GSD in him, but I'd like to know if anybody sees anything else. He's 9 months old and about 60#.
Here's another puppy pic just because it's my favorite.


----------



## Dunixi

Stella could still have some Dane in her. My grandparents had a Great Dane that was only the size my husky..and he was pure Dane. She may just have taken on the smaller Mastiff type build or have a smaller breed in her


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Okay here I go with guessing and I hope I can because it's early and I just woke up, lol.

Carlt0nBank$--your dog is so cute!! I see half English Shepherd in him, mixed with something else that I can't think of right now, but I know the breed when I see it. So I'll come back to that one.

Dunixi--your mom's dog looks English Springer Spaniel mix. The first picture looks a bit Landseer-ish, but by the second photo I sort of dismissed that breed because of your dog's height. Is your mom's dog overweight or that's just how much Casanova weighs? 

Bonn1997--I'm going to say your dog looks like a Cavalier mixed with either a Chihuahua or Papillon. The face looks Papillon to me. And him sticking his tongue out is too funny! 

BrittanyG--he does look like a Rotti mix or a Beuceron mix. 

stella0719--to me, Stella looks like a Dane mixed with a Pit Bull. She's definitely a Dane mix. Nice name for her.

PittiLove29--as for your dog, you've got me stumped. Beagle somewhere in there?


----------



## PittiLove29

> PittiLove29--as for your dog, you've got me stumped. Beagle somewhere in there?


I've had that thought quite a few times...mainly because of all the brown he's getting, but other than that I just see mini GSD. Maybe someday I'll get a DNA test done on him.


----------



## Dunixi

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Dunixi--your mom's dog looks English Springer Spaniel mix. The first picture looks a bit Landseer-ish, but by the second photo I sort of dismissed that breed because of your dog's height. Is your mom's dog overweight or that's just how much Casanova weighs?


He is, according to his previous owner, Springer Spaniel/Aussie Shepard. He is overweight, so he is on a diet. At a healthy weight he weighs between 65 and 75 lbs.


----------



## Conrad

picklesmummy said:


> Hes a jackrussel x, but i dont know what other breed could be in him. He is 9 years old.




Looks like my Jinx... She's got GSP and JRT in her.


----------



## Conrad

jcd said:


> Here is Bello. He is mostly pit but mixed with ? Even the vet said the body is almost all pit with slightly longer hair and the facial mostly pit but a small bit of something always leaves it a mystery!


Some sort of Hound maybe?


----------



## Conrad

This is Rocko.. (the bigger one)


























We were told by his previous owners that he's Pit, Lab, Heeler and GSD...

The Pit is obvious in his face I think... Lab I could see with the point on top of his head. As far as Heeler and GSD which is apparently what the mom was, idk. I think the mom was Catahoula and the owners just assumed heeler. His markings are just to distinctive. + he's really tall and narrow like a catahoula. He acts like a pit though... He's very attached to us and protective.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Bello looks familiar as if I guessed his what I thought his breed was, so I'm going to skip him.

Conrad--Rocko definitely looks Catahoula to me or a mix of one.


----------



## Easywolf

I got Wolf at 4 months old, I was told by the previous owner that the parents were a Husky and a Labrador. I wish I could now find this person again, last I heard his dad died and the son was institutionalized . Anyhow, I saw him in a cage and needed a dog as a companion for up north, so I had to buy him, for 50$ only. I never had a dog before and didnt know or like them either. Boy has all that changed, he's basically restructered my life.

The first months were a disaster, but boy were they fun now that I think of it. I'd wake up and find all kinds of objects scattered around the house, shoes and shoe laces destroyed, pillows, couches, all torn to pieces, hahaha.... He would also make me go nuts chasing after him for hours to come back home whenever I'd let him go out and I'd let him loose in the backyard which was basically the base of a mountain and forest to the sides. I would have to start my car and pretend I was leaving for him to come to me, somehow I always managed to get the final word and I guess he respected that. 

I put him in his place and he became the best friend a person could ever have, nowadays, (5 years later), I take him on bike rides, with no leash as he listens to commands such as slow down, go slow, stop, dont pipi in that person's lawn, wait until we get to the park, he's just too damn smart and well mannered, people freak out how cool and easy going he is. He also jumps VERY high, has cheetah speed and howls occasionally. Everyone thinks he's a husky mix but can never guess the labrador in him. He does look it when his ears are downwards though. The only regret I have is having raised him on Pedigree lol. Just lately I started reading up on Huskies, Labradors and Dogs in general, I feed him Orijen Regular for Adults now, and also use the Ferminator, which is Great! for when he sheds, which seems like forever at times! But that's cool now!


----------



## brazen123

I posted on the general forum but am new so didn't know this was here. Lucky is said to be a Bernese Mt dog/border collie mix. I think maybe bernese/golden or gordon setter/something. Any ideas. The second pic I found online an it could be Lucky's twin.


----------



## opokki

Natalie's mom was a Redbone Coonhound and they were pretty sure her dad was an Australian Shepherd. A few people have thought she was a Catahoula mix.


----------



## Deron_dog

This is one of my friends Dog's Brandy, we know only that she looks exactly like her mom and have NO idea what her dad is. Any guesses?


----------



## trumpetjock

I could use some guesses on Mesquite! Our current thought is that she is Akita/German Shorthair Pointer. The shelter said Akita/GSD, but she is much smaller and trimmer than either (60 pounds), and doesn't have pointed ears. Here's a few pics:


----------



## pittsabowawa

Everyone has such cute dogs.

Anyone wanna guess Bella? The HS said her mom was a Boxer and dad was a fly by night so they didn't know what he was. I'm starting to thing that her mom wasn't a pure boxer (poorly or well bred) either.

Her in her pull harness








Close up of her face









The best side view I have of her









Her on the whole.. You'll have to excuse her sad face.. she had just injured her cruciate ligament the night I took this.


----------



## DreamN

Great doggies 

Seriously so many folks with great looking mixes on this forum. 

I've wondered since the day I got my "little" guy what he was. He's a shelter rescue (owner turned him in) and was labeled as a lab/pointer mix which I knew was wrong the first day I saw him.

He was 3 months when we got him and had that great puppy fuzz and I immediately thought he was a husky mix for sure with possibly some GSD. Growing up we thought possibly Akita mix as well. Did some searching few times on similar looking dogs to him and there are tons so doubt I'll ever really know, but no worries on my end.

He's 15 months and last weigh in was 61 lbs., so he's probably 65-70 lbs. now










I have more shots of him I need to upload so I'll update this post with a few more pictures.

Oh go ahead and take a guess at what he may be. I don't know to many breeds so my guesses were quite limited lol.


----------



## adya

picklesmummy said:


> Hello! Im Picklesmummy and i thought i'd create a post for all those who have a crossbreed dog and maybe want to see what breeds could be in them
> I'll start
> I own a pugland named Pickles,here she isss-shes about 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a older one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post your dogs! And we can try and guess the breeds in it, or you can tell us!
> Next post for my other dog


Oh my!!! Pickles is a mix of only GOD knows what with a stuffed toy!Beautiful! Hes looks like one of my dogs(they all went to rainbow bridge already)and she was a cocker & chiuaua mix - a gold cocker and a three color chiuaua! -She is adorable!!She is an old good soul (knows a lot).And Bella is Bellisima!Bella is waiting the oportunity to demostrate how the others are important to her.She really cares! Look when she fix her eyes on the others at a distance.She looks up and down,up and down checking their bodies.A sweetie! ----I think pickles will be more than willing to command the pack!LOL!! A hug for you all!


----------



## adya

deron_dog said:


> this is one of my friends dog's brandy, we know only that she looks exactly like her mom and have no idea what her dad is. Any guesses?


an angel!!!!


----------



## adya

pittsabowawa said:


> Everyone has such cute dogs.
> 
> Anyone wanna guess Bella? The HS said her mom was a Boxer and dad was a fly by night so they didn't know what he was. I'm starting to thing that her mom wasn't a pure boxer (poorly or well bred) either.
> 
> Her in her pull harness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of her face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best side view I have of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her on the whole.. You'll have to excuse her sad face.. she had just injured her cruciate ligament the night I took this.


Boxer? Bullmastif??? OOOAAAHHH!!!!!!!!Forget it! She is such a beauty!!(i can bet she is a good girl also)


----------



## adya

opokki said:


> Natalie's mom was a Redbone Coonhound and they were pretty sure her dad was an Australian Shepherd. A few people have thought she was a Catahoula mix.


NATALIE: You are very proud of your image... And you can be!!!!!And i know you are a special soul also! A big hug for you!!!!


----------



## Dunixi

I figured I'd post some of Tiberius to get some guesses. I was told he was a Husky x shepard mix by his previous owner...but several people see several other things. Here are just some of what I get:
Husky x GSD
Husky x Whippet
Husky x Greyhound
Husky x Coyote
Husky x wolf
Husky x Malamute
Huksy x Boxer (My uncle said this..he has a husky boxer mix who looks alot like Ti...but has a squarer nose)


----------



## StarfishSaving

This is my Sally. We always call her a border collie/golden x but have no idea, really. She does seem to have some traits from both and there are a lot of Amish and Menonite farmers around here who really like border mixes.


----------



## spanielorbust

GatsbysMom said:


> I was told Gatsby is half-Afghan, but I (and my vet) highly doubt it... not sure what he is, except part (or all?) sight-hound.
> 
> He's 55 pounds and very lean and tall.


Just wundrin about Gatsby. Now that there has been some research into coat type genetics that shows Afghans might carry a different kind of allele than most dogs, for that long coat, Gatsby has my curiousity.

On the genetics list there is a discussion going on about the possibility of a 'long' undercoat allele, possibly incompletely dominant, that has yet to be identified.

So some curious questions for you.

Did you see Gatsby's mom? Was she a smooth coat? . . . long coat?

Who informed you that he is half Afghan. Why would you doubt this?

I understand that he might be a rescue with heritage unknown. 

SOB


----------



## Freya

bnwalker2 said:


> I'd love to see what everyone thinks of Corbin! I was told his mom was a purebred AKC registered Chocolate Labrador... and they said dad was a purebred longhaired German Shepherd. They claimed both parents weighed over 100 pounds (yeah right!). They also claimed Corbin was 12 weeks old when I got him. That would make him almost 20 weeks old now. But he still hasn't started teething so I really think he's younger than they said.
> 
> I've been weighing and measuring him weekly and last Monday he was 13 1/2 inches tall and 14.6 pounds. He (in my opinion) has fairly short legs and small paws. I personally think if his mom was a PB Lab then dad was something little.



looks like mine but cuter!  Rex is an GSD/lab mix from what the breeder told me. they look a little alike. 
also the Vet said that he looks way more GSD and little bit rottie


----------



## Miss Bugs

my Gem monster, she is a Heeler X German Shepherd, 4.5 months old



























and Rusty, all we know for sure is that he is part JRT..the rest has been guessed Pom or Shiba. he is 15lbs and 15" tall, wire coat(I hand srip him in the spring) 



























my old girl, ladybug(RIP) we called her a Collie X Borzoi but she was from the streets so who knows. she is 23" tall and just over 30lbs


----------



## Miss Bugs

and my moms muttlies since they live here too..

Perky..shelter special, she is 12" tall and 22lbs, she is 12 years old.



























and Ripley, also a shelter mix, but he was surrenders as a Schipperkie X Boston Terrier..and he looks like it, so I beleive it lol he is 13" tall and 18lbs


















(old pic)


----------



## NikAndBear

This is my 10 month old pup. Bear. We know from her mother that she's got Shar Pei and Staff in her but we don't know who the father was so no idea what else. We're guessing some kind of Shepherd from her colouring but no idea!


----------



## PackMomma

This is Thumper.. hes currently 7 months old and he is 1/2 Australian Kelpie, 1/4 Border Collie and 1/4 Australian Shepherd. This mix is confirmed, I've met both of his parents, he wasn't a rescue or anything .. Mom was half Border collie x Aussie and Dad was purebred Kelpie.


----------



## Abbylynn

Every time I see Colt ... I think one parent was Lab/Pointer mix and one was a Dane.

I never added Abbylynn .... I know what the boy's are for sure ... Schnauzer/Poodle mixes

But I still see something in Abbylynn I am not certain of ..... she is Doberman/Rott/?>>> mystery mix?

Any guesses out there? ..............




























Two Schnauzer/Poodles ... Leeo .............










Blu Boy .....................


----------



## Dobry

This is Dolee. He's about 3 years old and weighs around 50 libs. He's maybe part Elkhound. that's what was listed at the shelter. But what else who knows? I have some ideas but any guesses?


----------



## dutchgal

This is Oscar! About one year old, got him from a shelter. His dad is a Leonberger and his mommy some sort of terrier mix.  
He's best at napping in weird positions.


----------



## Roloni

[/URL][/IMG]

Guess ..


----------



## LSUfan

Hello, i recently adopted a pup and the lady said she thinks he is an akita mix. I hoping to find out the other half.


----------



## lauren17

Paisley we believe is a yorkie/shih tzu mix 

Her at 10 weeks


















And now at a year old









Preston is a maltese, pekenese, poodle mix









And then there is Duke. He was a stray that showed up so we have no clue about his parents. My guess is Lab, German Shepherd, and maybe a little bit of husky or malamute.


----------



## jawds

Socks is a rescue, but I believe she has border collie in her. Can anyone guess?


----------



## cbramsey

Here are my three.

This is Desi, 6 week old Chihuahua / Beagle Mix. Does that make him a Cheagle???









This is his sister Lucy. She is also a 6 week old Chihuahua / Beagle Mix. Does that make her a Cheagle as well??? She is being held in my wife's left hand.









This is Connor, my 5 month old Border Collie Mix. I think there is Border Collie and Australian Shepherd.


----------



## jersey_gray

Haven't gone through the whole thread but have to say these are the cutest/prettiest dogs being posted in this thread. I LOVE the good ol' American mutt!!! The best-looking dogs are mutts (no offense to the purebreds). Now to finish looking through the thread.


----------

